# The BBCode Thread



## Densetsu (Jan 9, 2010)

*EDIT (09 Nov 2012):* As you can see, this thread is now a clusterf*ck.  But fear not!  There's a help page for BB code tailored specifically to the XenForo version of the 'Temp!  Clicky-clicky.

<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&act=legends&CODE=bbcode" target="_blank"><b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><div align="center">GBAtemp BBCode</div><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b></a><div align="center">(Click for Additional Tags Not Found On This Post)</div>

<div style="text-align: justify;">I made this topic in order to clarify some of the less-used BBCode tags on this forum. All too often I have seen people attempt to embed video in a post and end up not doing it correctly, even though it's quite simple to do. I myself have had (and still have) some questions about how to use BBCode, so this topic aims to assist GBAtemp n00bs and veterans alike. Most of these tags come from the <a href="http://i50.tinypic.com/2j4y6hk.png" target="_blank">BB Code Help</a> button, but there are a few extra ones in this topic not found in the BB Code Help, as well as explanations for others where I thought the explanation was somewhat lacking. <a href="http://i45.tinypic.com/11ahicz.png" target="_blank">The rest</a> are self-explanatory and pretty much n00b-proof.</div>
<b>Feel free to use this thread to ask BBCode-related questions and test out your BBCode skillz. Don't be that 'temper who doesn't know how to embed videos! If anyone has any creative uses for BBCode, contributions are welcome. Thanks <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tj_cool' target=_blank title='View profile for member tj_cool'}>tj_cool</a> for all your help!</b>

<a name="acronym"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Acronym Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->OMG<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <acronym title='oh my gorsh'>OMG</acronym>
The Acronym tag is intended to help people understand what an acronym means by simply hovering your mouse over it; however <acronym title='an idiot'>you</acronym> can probably come up with more <acronym title='fun, abusive, sadistic'>creative</acronym> uses for it.</blockquote>

<a name="anchor"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Anchor Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1--><!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <a name="x"></a> <i>(invisible)</i>
The Anchor tag will be invisible on a post, and seems to do nothing. In fact, the Anchor tag is only half of a two-part set, requiring the Anchor Link tag in order to function. Let's leave this tag for now and come back to it later after we have examined the Anchor Link tag.</blockquote>

<a name="biu"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Bold, Italics, Underline Tags</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->*text*, _text_, text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <b>text</b>, <i>text</i>, <u>text</u>
These tags are no-brainers, but as this guide is meant to help BBCode n00bs and for the sake of completeness, I've included them here. It goes without saying, but of course you may format your text by combining tags to get <i><b>bold italics</b></i>, <u><b>bold underline</b></u>, <i><u>underlined italics</u></i>, and <u><b><i>underlined bold italics</u></b></i>. You can combine these tags with the Acronym tag above to get <acronym title='oh my gorsh'><i><b>OMG</b></i></acronym>.</blockquote>

<a name="s"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Strikethrough Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <strike>text</strike>
Why use this tag when you can just edit your post and delete your mistakes? Who knows? Most of the time I see this used, the "mistake" is intentional. Like when I say that you're <strike>a douchebag</strike> awesome. As usual, this can be combined with other tags to format your text. For instance, you can have <strike><u><b><i>crossed-out underlined bold italics</u></b></i></strike>. I use that tag combo <strike><i><b><u>all the time</u></b></i></strike> never.</blockquote>

<a name="sup"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Superscript Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->E = mc2<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> E = mc<sup>2</sup>
Because without this tag, the nuclear phenomenon known as "mass defect" could not possibly be true! E ≠ 2mc. Can be <sup><b><u>combined</u></b></sup> with other tags.</blockquote>

<a name="sub"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Subscript Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->H2O<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> H<sub>2</sub>O
No self-respecting person of science would write water as H2O. That's just silly. Can be <sub><b><i>combined</i></b></sub> with other tags. You can even combine the Subscript tag with the Superscript tag to get text that's sort of <sub><sup>halfway between</sup></sub> <sup>superscript</sup> <sub><sup>and</sup></sub> <sub>subscript</sub>, though I don't know why anyone would ever want to do that.</blockquote>

<a name="spoiler"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Spoiler Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->



Spoiler



text


<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> 



Spoiler



text


Use this to prevent your fellow 'tempers from viewing text that could potentially give away secrets about a movie/game/book, thus spoiling any future chance of the 'temper having enjoyed it, and earning you enemies on these forums. For example, do not click the following if you've never played <i>Final Fantasy VII</i> and intend to play it someday: 



Spoiler



Aeris dies--permanently.


</blockquote>

<a name="title"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Titled Spoiler Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->



Spoiler: Spoiler Title



text


<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> 



Spoiler: Spoiler Title



text


A variant of the Spoiler tag, this changes the default text "<b>WARNING: SPOILER INSIDE</b>" on a spoiler. You can use it to give the reader a hint as to the nature of the spoiler hidden within. For example: 



Spoiler



[titleon't click this if you've never seen the movie <i>Saw</i>]That dead guy in the room with the two characters throughout the whole movie, with the gun and tape recorder in his hands, isn't dead. In fact, he's the mastermind behind the entire game.


Did you click it anyway? If that spoiled the plot for you, it's your own damn fault.

But really, who <i>doesn't</i> click on the spoilers?</blockquote>

<a name="p"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Paragraph Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[p= ]text[/p]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <p align=" " class="none">text</p>Used when you want to set a block of text apart from the rest of your post, whether for <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89197&st=1350&p=2297235&#start" target="_blank">organizational reasons</a>, religious convictions or whatever. Note in the code that there is a space between the equals sign and the right bracket. Don't forget to insert the space, or it won't work. </blockquote>

<a name="color"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Color Tags</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->text, text, text, text, text, text, text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <!--coloro:red--><span style="color:red"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:orange--><span style="color:orange"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:yellow--><span style="color:yellow"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:blue--><span style="color:blue"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:indigo--><span style="color:indigo"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:violet--><span style="color:violet"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
Of course, you have access to a much wider range of colors when you're writing a post and you use the <a href="http://i45.tinypic.com/11ahicz.png" target="_blank">editing tools at the top</a>, but when you just want to type out the tag and can't be bothered to memorize the HTML value for red (#FF0000), simply using the name of the color will suffice. In other words, the following two tags have the exact same effect: <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->text
text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->It should be noted that the <a href="http://www.pagetutor.com/common/bgcolors1536.png" target="_blank">6-character hexadecimal values for colors</a> are derived as follows:
The first two characters correspond to <!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->red<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->.
The middle two characters correspond to <!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->green<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->.
The last two characters correspond to <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->. (Thanks <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tj_cool' target=_blank title='View profile for member tj_cool'}>tj_cool</a>!)</blockquote>

<a name="invisible"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Invisible Text Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->text
text
text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b>
<!--coloro:white--><span style="color:white"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> (highlight to reveal)
<!--coloro:#FFF--><span style="color:#FFF"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> (highlight to reveal)
Have you ever needed to write a secret ninja message? Well, now you can!</blockquote>

<a name="youtube"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Embed Youtube Video Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[youtube]52V5MlEqBOc[/youtube]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value=""></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
Even some GBAtemp vets seem to have trouble with this one every once in a while. On YouTube's website, the description box to the the right of every video contains a URL with a direct link to the video. For the video above, the URL is:<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1--> embed the video, you just want to copy the part after the equal sign (in this case "52V5MlEqBOc") and paste it in between the YouTube tags.</blockquote>

<a name="ytspoiler"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Embed YouTube Video within a Titled Spoiler Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->



Spoiler: Be a Ninja in 30 Seconds



[youtube]9Pobuw7Wk2k[/youtube]


<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> 



Spoiler: Be a Ninja in 30 Seconds



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value=""></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



Just as I said earlier, tags can usually be combined to create additional effects. This is just a more sophisticated example. It's like <b><i>bold italics</i></b> on crack.</blockquote>

<a name="flashspoiler"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>
Embed Flash within a Titled Spoiler Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->



Spoiler: Ninja Brawl



[flash=500,300]http://www.bestgamesland.com/games/...--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b>


Spoiler: Ninja Brawl



<!--Flash 500+300+http://www.bestgamesland.com/games/files/NinjaBrawl.swf--><OBJECT CLASSID='clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000' WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=300><PARAM NAME=MOVIE VALUE=http://www.bestgamesland.com/games/files/NinjaBrawl.swf><PARAM NAME=PLAY VALUE=TRUE><PARAM NAME=LOOP VALUE=TRUE><PARAM NAME=QUALITY VALUE=HIGH><EMBED SRC=http://www.bestgamesland.com/games/files/NinjaBrawl.swf WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=300 PLAY=TRUE LOOP=TRUE QUALITY=HIGH></EMBED></OBJECT><!--End Flash-->


The numbers in [flash=500,300] refer to the width and height in pixels, respectively, of the Flash object you're embedding. You can make this as small or large as you want, but if you make it too large you'll get a message saying to reduce the size or it won't show up in your post. One caveat to using this tag is that if the flash object automatically starts playing music or making noise without you having to click on it first, you <i><b>must</b></i> enclose it in a spoiler or you can get banned. Others have abused this tag in the past by making the Flash really small [flash=1,1]. As soon as one opened a page, music or noise would start playing, and it would be difficult to find out which post was causing the disturbance because the Flash was too small to see. Don't be a douche. Please use with discretion.</blockquote>

<a name="m"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Member Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[member]Densetsu3000[/member], [m]Densetsu3000[/m]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Densetsu3000' target=_blank>Densetsu3000</a>, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Densetsu3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member Densetsu3000'}>Densetsu3000</a>
Using either tag will link directly to that member's profile, though there's no need to use the longer tag if the quick and effective "ninja" version will suffice. Make sure that you spell the member's name right, or it won't work.</blockquote>

<a name="list"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Bulleted List Tag</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></i><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->

text1
text2
text3
<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <ul><li>text1</li><li>text2</li><li>text3</li></ul>Who doesn't like bullets? Lists look boring without them.</blockquote>

<a name="list1"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Numbered List Tag</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></i><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->

text1
text2
text3
<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <ol type='1'><li>text1</li><li>text2</li><li>text3</li></ol>You can make lists with letters or Roman numerals if you replace the tag

with
and
, respectively.
</blockquote>

<a name="size"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Size Tags</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->small regular large<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->small<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> regular <!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->large<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
Yeah, yeah. You can achieve the same effect by clicking the "<a href="http://i45.tinypic.com/11ahicz.png" target="_blank">Sizes</a>" box when you're posting, but it's all for the sake of completeness.</blockquote>

<a name="topic"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Topic Link Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[topic="202123"]text[/topic]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <a href='index.php?showtopic=202123'>text</a>
I have to admit it's not a very practical tag unless you can memorize topic numbers. Again, the mantra of this topic is "completeness."</blockquote>

<a name="post"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Post Link Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[post="2520235"]text[/post]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <a href='index.php?act=findpost&pid=2520235'>text</a>
As with the Topic Link tag above, not very practical. It's easier to just cut and paste the tiny post number found in the upper-right corner of every post. But if your goal is to become a BBCode ninja, you must have knowledge of this tag.</blockquote>

<a name="align"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Text Alignment Tags</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr />
<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->
centered text​left-aligned text​right-aligned text​justified text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> 
<div align="center">centered text</div>
<div align="left">left-aligned text <i>(doesn't really do anything)</i></div>
<div align="right">right-aligned text</div>
<div style="text-align: justify;">justified text <i>(this stretches the lines in a block of text to fit the entire width of the page--see the very first paragraph of this post for an example)</i></div>
Use these however you will. I dunno, make all your posts with right-aligned text. Start a trend. Or alienate yourself.</blockquote>

<a name="indent"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Indent Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->
text​<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <blockquote>text</blockquote>Notice that the Results section of every tag on this BBCode guide are already indented, but the result of this code is indented further. You can indent text as many times as you need by placing Indent tags within Indent tags.</blockquote>

<a name="stealthlink"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Stealth Link Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->Google<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <a href="http://www.google.com" target="_blank"><!--coloro:white--><span style="color:white"><!--/coloro--><u><!--coloro:black--><span style="color:black"><!--/coloro-->Google<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></u><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
It <i>looks</i> like regular text, but is in fact a link. When would this ever be useful? Hell if I know. But as a ninja, you never know when you'll need to create a stealth link <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" /> </blockquote>

<a name="anchorlink"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Anchor Link Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <a href="#x">text</a>
<b>Read this before clicking the link above!</b> Remember the second tag of this guide, the Anchor tag? Well, this is the other half of the two-part set. Neither tag can function without the other. Clicking the link above will take you exactly to the spot where the Anchor tag was created. With the Anchor / Anchor Link combo, you can make lists like this: <ul><li><a href="#acronym">Acronym Tag</a></li><li><a href="#anchor">Anchor Tag</a></li><li><a href="#biu">Bold, Italics, Underline Tags</a></li><li><a href="#s">Strikethrough Tag</a></li><li><a href="#sup">Superscript Tag</a></li><li><a href="#sub">Subscript Tag</a></li><li><a href="#spoiler">Spoiler Tag</a></li><li><a href="#title">Titled Spoiler Tag</a></li><li><a href="#p">Paragraph Tag</a></li><li><a href="#color">Color Tags</a></li><li><a href="#invisible">Invisible Text Tag</a></li><li><a href="#youtube">Embed YouTube Video Tag</a></li><li><a href="#ytspoiler">Embed YouTube Video within a Titled Spoiler Tag</a></li><li><a href="#flashspoiler">Embed Flash within a Titled Spoiler Tag</a></li><li><a href="#m">Member Tag</a></li><li><a href="#list">Bulleted List Tag</a></li><li><a href="#list1">Numbered List Tag</a></li><li><a href="#size">Size Tags</a></li><li><a href="#topic">Topic Link Tag</a></li><li><a href="#post">Post Link Tag</a></li><li><a href="#align">Text Alignment Tags</a></li><li><a href="#indent">Indent Tag</a></li><li><a href="#stealthlink">Stealth Link Tag</a></li><li><a href="#anchorlink">Anchor Link Tag</a></li></ul></blockquote>

<div align="center">Now, go make your posts look nice <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" /></div>

<b><!--coloro:red--><span style="color:red"><!--/coloro-->OTHER LINKS:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><ul><li><b><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=170918" target="_blank">GBAtemp Tutorial</a></b> (by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tj_cool' target=_blank title='View profile for member tj_cool'}>tj_cool</a>) - A nicely-written guide to pretty much everything you would want to know about navigating GBAtemp and its features. It's like the Official Prima Strategy Guide for this website! I sort of got the idea to write this topic from his guide, and I just wanted to expand on the BBCode portion of it.</li><li><b><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197889" target="_blank">The Coloured Underlines Guide</a></b> (by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hatsu' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hatsu'}>Hatsu</a> and <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tj_cool' target=_blank title='View profile for member tj_cool'}>tj_cool</a>) - It's BBCode madness! Should you ever want <!--coloro:orange--><span style="color:orange"><!--/coloro--><u><!--coloro:black--><span style="color:black"><!--/coloro-->colored underlines<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></u><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:red--><span style="color:red"><!--/coloro--><strike><!--coloro:black--><span style="color:black"><!--/coloro-->colored strikethroughs<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></strike><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, or even colored bullets for your lists, you can find all the answers here.</li></ul>


----------



## prowler (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice guide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I didn't know some of the BBCode's on here.

And you actually used spoilers in the spoiler tags


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 9, 2010)

A lot of these tags I did already know about, but nice to see them collected in a guide like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More comprehensive than the BBcode Help button in the reply area.


----------



## Davess (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks! I wanted to know how to do the box one


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 10, 2010)

Great thread.

The problem is, now everybody will know who the ninja is.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 10, 2010)

We already knew, his name is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Damn it!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 10, 2010)

The new members won't know who Densetsu3000 is.

And, let's keep it that way.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't Forget about these tags[/p]

```
[P= ][/P]
```


----------



## Minox (Jan 10, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Don't Forget about these tags[/p]
> 
> ```
> [P= ][/P]
> ...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, mah bad D:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Could've happened to anyone.[/p]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 11, 2010)

Why isn't this awesome tutorial stickied?

I demand an answer!


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome thread.  A lot of these BBcodes should have buttons but they don't.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 11, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> *EXTRA: For more BBCode madness, check out The Coloured Underlines Guide by Hatsu.*


Thanks! I think that guide was a _tiny_ bit over the top.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice guide
Although I already knew all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe you can add with the color tags that it uses RGB (in hex): first 2 numbers/letters are the amount of red, the middle 2 are green and the right ones the blue.

The paragraph BBcode (here named textbox BBcode) seems to be used a lot nowdays
I wonder why it wasn't used that much before (besides from mods, who use the html version:  )

I must warn you when you use it though
Theres a bug that removes a piece of your post if you combine it with thumbnail tags (which are not in this list).
An example can be found in my GBAtemp tutorial (quote the first post and see that a part from the post disappears on the top). Just so ya know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Why isn't this awesome tutorial stickied?
> 
> I demand an answer!
> maybe because it was only made 2 days ago?
> ...


Its not even your guide, lol


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 11, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why it's so stupid.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 15, 2010)

Here's even more info about the colors:

Some people probably know this already, but you don't need to use 6 characters for colors
You can also use 3:

```
[color=#F00]text[/color]
```
 will also result in red text
As you can see, the first character equals the first two characters of the 6 char notation, and so on. Of course, it'll only work for colors that use 3 blocks of 2 times the same character
another example: #99dd22 can be replaced with #9d2 as they both result in this color

For the rest, these are the official 16 color names:
aqua, black, blue, fuchsia, gray, green, lime, maroon, navy, olive, purple, red, silver, teal, white, and yellow.
Of course you can use other colors too (and there's enough of them)


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the info, tj_cool!  

I was wondering, do you know how they do the headings for all the flashcart reviews?  Like the ones for "Introduction" and "Packaging and Contents" in the Acekard 2 review.  

I usually just "Quote" a post and look at the code if I want to find out, but since the reviews get locked there's no way for me to do it


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 16, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the info, tj_cool!
> 
> I was wondering, do you know how they do the headings for all the flashcart reviews?  Like the ones for "Introduction" and "Packaging and Contents" in the Acekard 2 review.
> 
> ...



The problem is, that those parts of reviews are written in HTML, which only staff members can use.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 16, 2010)

Damn...thanks anyway Hatsu!


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 9, 2010)

*EDIT (09 Nov 2012):* As you can see, this thread is now a clusterf*ck.  But fear not!  There's a help page for BB code tailored specifically to the XenForo version of the 'Temp!  Clicky-clicky.

<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&act=legends&CODE=bbcode" target="_blank"><b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><div align="center">GBAtemp BBCode</div><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b></a><div align="center">(Click for Additional Tags Not Found On This Post)</div>

<div style="text-align: justify;">I made this topic in order to clarify some of the less-used BBCode tags on this forum. All too often I have seen people attempt to embed video in a post and end up not doing it correctly, even though it's quite simple to do. I myself have had (and still have) some questions about how to use BBCode, so this topic aims to assist GBAtemp n00bs and veterans alike. Most of these tags come from the <a href="http://i50.tinypic.com/2j4y6hk.png" target="_blank">BB Code Help</a> button, but there are a few extra ones in this topic not found in the BB Code Help, as well as explanations for others where I thought the explanation was somewhat lacking. <a href="http://i45.tinypic.com/11ahicz.png" target="_blank">The rest</a> are self-explanatory and pretty much n00b-proof.</div>
<b>Feel free to use this thread to ask BBCode-related questions and test out your BBCode skillz. Don't be that 'temper who doesn't know how to embed videos! If anyone has any creative uses for BBCode, contributions are welcome. Thanks <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tj_cool' target=_blank title='View profile for member tj_cool'}>tj_cool</a> for all your help!</b>

<a name="acronym"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Acronym Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->OMG<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <acronym title='oh my gorsh'>OMG</acronym>
The Acronym tag is intended to help people understand what an acronym means by simply hovering your mouse over it; however <acronym title='an idiot'>you</acronym> can probably come up with more <acronym title='fun, abusive, sadistic'>creative</acronym> uses for it.</blockquote>

<a name="anchor"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Anchor Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1--><!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <a name="x"></a> <i>(invisible)</i>
The Anchor tag will be invisible on a post, and seems to do nothing. In fact, the Anchor tag is only half of a two-part set, requiring the Anchor Link tag in order to function. Let's leave this tag for now and come back to it later after we have examined the Anchor Link tag.</blockquote>

<a name="biu"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Bold, Italics, Underline Tags</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->*text*, _text_, text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <b>text</b>, <i>text</i>, <u>text</u>
These tags are no-brainers, but as this guide is meant to help BBCode n00bs and for the sake of completeness, I've included them here. It goes without saying, but of course you may format your text by combining tags to get <i><b>bold italics</b></i>, <u><b>bold underline</b></u>, <i><u>underlined italics</u></i>, and <u><b><i>underlined bold italics</u></b></i>. You can combine these tags with the Acronym tag above to get <acronym title='oh my gorsh'><i><b>OMG</b></i></acronym>.</blockquote>

<a name="s"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Strikethrough Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <strike>text</strike>
Why use this tag when you can just edit your post and delete your mistakes? Who knows? Most of the time I see this used, the "mistake" is intentional. Like when I say that you're <strike>a douchebag</strike> awesome. As usual, this can be combined with other tags to format your text. For instance, you can have <strike><u><b><i>crossed-out underlined bold italics</u></b></i></strike>. I use that tag combo <strike><i><b><u>all the time</u></b></i></strike> never.</blockquote>

<a name="sup"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Superscript Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->E = mc2<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> E = mc<sup>2</sup>
Because without this tag, the nuclear phenomenon known as "mass defect" could not possibly be true! E ≠ 2mc. Can be <sup><b><u>combined</u></b></sup> with other tags.</blockquote>

<a name="sub"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Subscript Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->H2O<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> H<sub>2</sub>O
No self-respecting person of science would write water as H2O. That's just silly. Can be <sub><b><i>combined</i></b></sub> with other tags. You can even combine the Subscript tag with the Superscript tag to get text that's sort of <sub><sup>halfway between</sup></sub> <sup>superscript</sup> <sub><sup>and</sup></sub> <sub>subscript</sub>, though I don't know why anyone would ever want to do that.</blockquote>

<a name="spoiler"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Spoiler Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->



Spoiler



text


<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> 



Spoiler



text


Use this to prevent your fellow 'tempers from viewing text that could potentially give away secrets about a movie/game/book, thus spoiling any future chance of the 'temper having enjoyed it, and earning you enemies on these forums. For example, do not click the following if you've never played <i>Final Fantasy VII</i> and intend to play it someday: 



Spoiler



Aeris dies--permanently.


</blockquote>

<a name="title"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Titled Spoiler Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->



Spoiler: Spoiler Title



text


<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> 



Spoiler: Spoiler Title



text


A variant of the Spoiler tag, this changes the default text "<b>WARNING: SPOILER INSIDE</b>" on a spoiler. You can use it to give the reader a hint as to the nature of the spoiler hidden within. For example: 



Spoiler



[titleon't click this if you've never seen the movie <i>Saw</i>]That dead guy in the room with the two characters throughout the whole movie, with the gun and tape recorder in his hands, isn't dead. In fact, he's the mastermind behind the entire game.


Did you click it anyway? If that spoiled the plot for you, it's your own damn fault.

But really, who <i>doesn't</i> click on the spoilers?</blockquote>

<a name="p"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Paragraph Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[p= ]text[/p]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <p align=" " class="none">text</p>Used when you want to set a block of text apart from the rest of your post, whether for <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89197&st=1350&p=2297235&#start" target="_blank">organizational reasons</a>, religious convictions or whatever. Note in the code that there is a space between the equals sign and the right bracket. Don't forget to insert the space, or it won't work. </blockquote>

<a name="color"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Color Tags</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->text, text, text, text, text, text, text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <!--coloro:red--><span style="color:red"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:orange--><span style="color:orange"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:yellow--><span style="color:yellow"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:blue--><span style="color:blue"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:indigo--><span style="color:indigo"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:violet--><span style="color:violet"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
Of course, you have access to a much wider range of colors when you're writing a post and you use the <a href="http://i45.tinypic.com/11ahicz.png" target="_blank">editing tools at the top</a>, but when you just want to type out the tag and can't be bothered to memorize the HTML value for red (#FF0000), simply using the name of the color will suffice. In other words, the following two tags have the exact same effect: <!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->text
text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->It should be noted that the <a href="http://www.pagetutor.com/common/bgcolors1536.png" target="_blank">6-character hexadecimal values for colors</a> are derived as follows:
The first two characters correspond to <!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->red<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->.
The middle two characters correspond to <!--coloro:#00FF00--><span style="color:#00FF00"><!--/coloro-->green<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->.
The last two characters correspond to <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->blue<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->. (Thanks <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tj_cool' target=_blank title='View profile for member tj_cool'}>tj_cool</a>!)</blockquote>

<a name="invisible"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Invisible Text Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->text
text
text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b>
<!--coloro:white--><span style="color:white"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> (highlight to reveal)
<!--coloro:#FFF--><span style="color:#FFF"><!--/coloro-->text<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> (highlight to reveal)
Have you ever needed to write a secret ninja message? Well, now you can!</blockquote>

<a name="youtube"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Embed Youtube Video Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[youtube]52V5MlEqBOc[/youtube]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b>
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value=""></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
Even some GBAtemp vets seem to have trouble with this one every once in a while. On YouTube's website, the description box to the the right of every video contains a URL with a direct link to the video. For the video above, the URL is:<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1--> embed the video, you just want to copy the part after the equal sign (in this case "52V5MlEqBOc") and paste it in between the YouTube tags.</blockquote>

<a name="ytspoiler"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Embed YouTube Video within a Titled Spoiler Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->



Spoiler: Be a Ninja in 30 Seconds



[youtube]9Pobuw7Wk2k[/youtube]


<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> 



Spoiler: Be a Ninja in 30 Seconds



<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value=""></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>



Just as I said earlier, tags can usually be combined to create additional effects. This is just a more sophisticated example. It's like <b><i>bold italics</i></b> on crack.</blockquote>

<a name="flashspoiler"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>
Embed Flash within a Titled Spoiler Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->



Spoiler: Ninja Brawl



[flash=500,300]http://www.bestgamesland.com/games/...--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b>


Spoiler: Ninja Brawl



<!--Flash 500+300+http://www.bestgamesland.com/games/files/NinjaBrawl.swf--><OBJECT CLASSID='clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000' WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=300><PARAM NAME=MOVIE VALUE=http://www.bestgamesland.com/games/files/NinjaBrawl.swf><PARAM NAME=PLAY VALUE=TRUE><PARAM NAME=LOOP VALUE=TRUE><PARAM NAME=QUALITY VALUE=HIGH><EMBED SRC=http://www.bestgamesland.com/games/files/NinjaBrawl.swf WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=300 PLAY=TRUE LOOP=TRUE QUALITY=HIGH></EMBED></OBJECT><!--End Flash-->


The numbers in [flash=500,300] refer to the width and height in pixels, respectively, of the Flash object you're embedding. You can make this as small or large as you want, but if you make it too large you'll get a message saying to reduce the size or it won't show up in your post. One caveat to using this tag is that if the flash object automatically starts playing music or making noise without you having to click on it first, you <i><b>must</b></i> enclose it in a spoiler or you can get banned. Others have abused this tag in the past by making the Flash really small [flash=1,1]. As soon as one opened a page, music or noise would start playing, and it would be difficult to find out which post was causing the disturbance because the Flash was too small to see. Don't be a douche. Please use with discretion.</blockquote>

<a name="m"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Member Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[member]Densetsu3000[/member], [m]Densetsu3000[/m]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Densetsu3000' target=_blank>Densetsu3000</a>, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Densetsu3000' target=_blank title='View profile for member Densetsu3000'}>Densetsu3000</a>
Using either tag will link directly to that member's profile, though there's no need to use the longer tag if the quick and effective "ninja" version will suffice. Make sure that you spell the member's name right, or it won't work.</blockquote>

<a name="list"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Bulleted List Tag</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></i><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->

text1
text2
text3
<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <ul><li>text1</li><li>text2</li><li>text3</li></ul>Who doesn't like bullets? Lists look boring without them.</blockquote>

<a name="list1"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Numbered List Tag</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></i><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->

text1
text2
text3
<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <ol type='1'><li>text1</li><li>text2</li><li>text3</li></ol>You can make lists with letters or Roman numerals if you replace the tag

with
and
, respectively.
</blockquote>

<a name="size"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Size Tags</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->small regular large<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->small<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> regular <!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->large<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
Yeah, yeah. You can achieve the same effect by clicking the "<a href="http://i45.tinypic.com/11ahicz.png" target="_blank">Sizes</a>" box when you're posting, but it's all for the sake of completeness.</blockquote>

<a name="topic"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Topic Link Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[topic="202123"]text[/topic]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <a href='index.php?showtopic=202123'>text</a>
I have to admit it's not a very practical tag unless you can memorize topic numbers. Again, the mantra of this topic is "completeness."</blockquote>

<a name="post"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Post Link Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->[post="2520235"]text[/post]<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <a href='index.php?act=findpost&pid=2520235'>text</a>
As with the Topic Link tag above, not very practical. It's easier to just cut and paste the tiny post number found in the upper-right corner of every post. But if your goal is to become a BBCode ninja, you must have knowledge of this tag.</blockquote>

<a name="align"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Text Alignment Tags</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr />
<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->
centered text​left-aligned text​right-aligned text​justified text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> 
<div align="center">centered text</div>
<div align="left">left-aligned text <i>(doesn't really do anything)</i></div>
<div align="right">right-aligned text</div>
<div style="text-align: justify;">justified text <i>(this stretches the lines in a block of text to fit the entire width of the page--see the very first paragraph of this post for an example)</i></div>
Use these however you will. I dunno, make all your posts with right-aligned text. Start a trend. Or alienate yourself.</blockquote>

<a name="indent"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Indent Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->
text​<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <blockquote>text</blockquote>Notice that the Results section of every tag on this BBCode guide are already indented, but the result of this code is indented further. You can indent text as many times as you need by placing Indent tags within Indent tags.</blockquote>

<a name="stealthlink"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Stealth Link Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->Google<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <a href="http://www.google.com" target="_blank"><!--coloro:white--><span style="color:white"><!--/coloro--><u><!--coloro:black--><span style="color:black"><!--/coloro-->Google<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></u><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></a>
It <i>looks</i> like regular text, but is in fact a link. When would this ever be useful? Hell if I know. But as a ninja, you never know when you'll need to create a stealth link <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/ninja.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="ninja.gif" /> </blockquote>

<a name="anchorlink"></a><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i><b>Anchor Link Tag</b></i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><hr /><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->text<!--c2--></div><!--ec2--><blockquote><b>Result:</b> <a href="#x">text</a>
<b>Read this before clicking the link above!</b> Remember the second tag of this guide, the Anchor tag? Well, this is the other half of the two-part set. Neither tag can function without the other. Clicking the link above will take you exactly to the spot where the Anchor tag was created. With the Anchor / Anchor Link combo, you can make lists like this: <ul><li><a href="#acronym">Acronym Tag</a></li><li><a href="#anchor">Anchor Tag</a></li><li><a href="#biu">Bold, Italics, Underline Tags</a></li><li><a href="#s">Strikethrough Tag</a></li><li><a href="#sup">Superscript Tag</a></li><li><a href="#sub">Subscript Tag</a></li><li><a href="#spoiler">Spoiler Tag</a></li><li><a href="#title">Titled Spoiler Tag</a></li><li><a href="#p">Paragraph Tag</a></li><li><a href="#color">Color Tags</a></li><li><a href="#invisible">Invisible Text Tag</a></li><li><a href="#youtube">Embed YouTube Video Tag</a></li><li><a href="#ytspoiler">Embed YouTube Video within a Titled Spoiler Tag</a></li><li><a href="#flashspoiler">Embed Flash within a Titled Spoiler Tag</a></li><li><a href="#m">Member Tag</a></li><li><a href="#list">Bulleted List Tag</a></li><li><a href="#list1">Numbered List Tag</a></li><li><a href="#size">Size Tags</a></li><li><a href="#topic">Topic Link Tag</a></li><li><a href="#post">Post Link Tag</a></li><li><a href="#align">Text Alignment Tags</a></li><li><a href="#indent">Indent Tag</a></li><li><a href="#stealthlink">Stealth Link Tag</a></li><li><a href="#anchorlink">Anchor Link Tag</a></li></ul></blockquote>

<div align="center">Now, go make your posts look nice <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/wink.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="wink.gif" /></div>

<b><!--coloro:red--><span style="color:red"><!--/coloro-->OTHER LINKS:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><ul><li><b><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=170918" target="_blank">GBAtemp Tutorial</a></b> (by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tj_cool' target=_blank title='View profile for member tj_cool'}>tj_cool</a>) - A nicely-written guide to pretty much everything you would want to know about navigating GBAtemp and its features. It's like the Official Prima Strategy Guide for this website! I sort of got the idea to write this topic from his guide, and I just wanted to expand on the BBCode portion of it.</li><li><b><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=197889" target="_blank">The Coloured Underlines Guide</a></b> (by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hatsu' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hatsu'}>Hatsu</a> and <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tj_cool' target=_blank title='View profile for member tj_cool'}>tj_cool</a>) - It's BBCode madness! Should you ever want <!--coloro:orange--><span style="color:orange"><!--/coloro--><u><!--coloro:black--><span style="color:black"><!--/coloro-->colored underlines<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></u><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, <!--coloro:red--><span style="color:red"><!--/coloro--><strike><!--coloro:black--><span style="color:black"><!--/coloro-->colored strikethroughs<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></strike><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->, or even colored bullets for your lists, you can find all the answers here.</li></ul>


----------



## Minox (Jan 16, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the exact problem myself when I was making mine & War's review. All reviews were locked and I didn't have enough power to unlock an older one to look at so I had to use that piece of html instead. :/


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 16, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HTML code!


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 16, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> I had the exact problem myself when I was making mine & War's review. All reviews were locked and I didn't have enough power to unlock an older one to look at so I had to use that piece of html instead. :/


Thanks for chiming in, Minox_IX!  I see, so even you had that problem.  I wonder if there's a way to do it without HTML?  Well, maybe an admin will see this thread and be able to help out.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 16, 2010)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> Minox_IX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make BBCode substitutes?


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 16, 2010)

well, I think they use the shorter HTML (with the class) anyway
its possible to do with normal HTML too, but not completely with BBcode

I went looking in the css and found this:
background: #e2e6e8; -> [background=#e2e6e8]text[/background]
font-size: 20px; -> [size="5"]text[/size] (size 5 is the closest you'll get as its 18px, while the real ones are 20px)
color: #2B465B; -> [color="#2B465B"]text[/color]
font-weight: bold; -> [b]text[/b]
padding: 5px; -> not possible (or needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
border: 0px solid #ECEEF0; -> not possible

so the closest you'll get is:
*Title*

I tried adding [justify] and a lot of spaces behind the text, but they didn't help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could of course put some underscores (or other things) in it with the same color as the background:
*Title-------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

oh and btw, you put the info of the member tag under the color tag for some reason


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 16, 2010)

The staff gets to use HTML in any are over which they have authority. When I was Magazine Staff I could use it in the GBAtemp Magazine News section, but not the rest of the site (except maybe the testing area, I can't remember).

EDIT: remember has two M's in it.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 16, 2010)

Maybe simple HTML like CODE*Introduction* would be allowed to members over a certain postcount? (Or maybe people the mods think that they wouldn't do anything stupid with that power. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 16, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> well, I think they use the shorter HTML (with the class) anyway
> its possible to do with normal HTML too, but not completely with BBcode
> 
> I went looking in the css and found this:
> ...


*Result:* 

Using our example from the first post, we just add *&start=61*. Adding *&start=XX* to the tag (where XX = the time in seconds) will cause the video to start at that point when you press the "Play" button.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 16, 2010)

If you need your first post: http://pastebin.com/m7d4c5576
I don't know what tags cause the problem though

I already posted some Youtube embed customizations yesterday too:


----------



## Minox (Jan 16, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> The staff gets to use HTML in any are over which they have authority. When I was Magazine Staff I could use it in the GBAtemp Magazine News section, but not the rest of the site (except maybe the testing area, I can't remember).
> 
> EDIT: remember has two M's in it.


Actually, we can use HTML in all sections but the General Off-topic section now.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 16, 2010)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 20, 2010)

_*Text Highlighting Tags*_

```
[background=red]text[/background]
[background=orange]text[/background]
[background=yellow]text[/background]
[background=green][color=white]text[/color][/background]
[background=blue][color=white]text[/color][/background]
[background=indigo][color=white]text[/color][/background]
[background=violet]text[/background]

Hexadecimal works too:
[background="#FF0000"]text[/background]
```
*Result:* 
text
text
text
text
text
text
text

Hexadecimal works too:
text






*EDIT*





			
				tj_cool said:
			
		

> If you need your first post: http://pastebin.com/m7d4c5576
> I don't know what tags cause the problem thoughThanks, that really helped a lot
> 
> 
> ...


Those are pretty cool!  I had no idea you could even do some of those things.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 23, 2010)

It seems that the cause of the problem with your first post lies in the [member] tag
If you edit/quote the post now, you see that a way bigger part is missing than before.
Everything between [member]tj_cool[/member] and [member]Densetsu3000[/member] seems to be lost



			
				Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I added one more thingy: borders
It looks quite good now


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 26, 2010)

By the way, I think this thread could do with being stickied.


----------



## tk_saturn (Apr 27, 2010)

Why are BBCode tables missing?

Other sites use them, and I want to use tables on here for one of my threads.


----------



## 4K475UK1 (Aug 20, 2010)

so many things I can do with these tags the possibilities


----------

